# some neat cable tying by our apprentices (pix attached)



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

long mains run in a carpark. New shopping centre....


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

looks good, even for cable tray and i hate cable tray but it seems like weve been using alot of it as of late.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

is it common to you ENT over there vs. EMT/Rigid? 

i would imagine you had tremendous labor savings. Is the ENT pre-wired? or do you have to still pull wire through it?

edit to add: is that not even ENT? 2nd look makes it look like cable?


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

oldman said:


> is it common to you ENT over there vs. EMT/Rigid?
> 
> i would imagine you had tremendous labor savings. Is the ENT pre-wired? or do you have to still pull wire through it?
> 
> edit to add: is that not even ENT? 2nd look makes it look like cable?


its all cable mate
just different sizes and rating....
what is ENT???


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

this stuff is ENT


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

oldman said:


> this stuff is ENT


ahh ok
we call that corrugated conduit. 
i havent seen it in those colours though! we only get it in grey!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

blindside said:


> .........what is ENT???


Art. 362.......


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

All that for a parking garage? For electric cars I would hope...


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Art. 362.......


Don't think they use the NEC over there.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

You know, when I first saw the pics, I thought, that is a whole heck of a lot of fiber optics for a garage. (That is about the only thing Chicago pulls in smurf tube). Even in the second photo, I keep thinking it was CAT 6 or something. Then I figured it was power. Looks really nice. Tell your apprentices to keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks good, but exposed cable in a parking garage?


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> All that for a parking garage? For electric cars I would hope...



it was a shopping centre with about 50-60 shops. they all had their own mains obviously and the main switch board was at one of the carpark with everything else above it or the other end (of course)....

the white cable is 2.5mm twin and earth


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

RUSSIAN said:


> Looks good, but exposed cable in a parking garage?


Why, whats wrong with that? 

you guys use steel conduit all the time dont you??? 

we just put it on cable tray and tie it on! Saves a lot of time!!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

blindside said:


> Why, whats wrong with that?
> 
> you guys use steel conduit all the time dont you???
> 
> we just put it on cable tray and tie it on! Saves a lot of time!!


Yeah, we wouldn't be allowed to get away with running circuits like that in public. It would fly in an industrial application, depending on the location. In your setup there, we likely use EMT, electrical metallic tubing, which is what we call thin-wall conduit, like this. Or even rigid conduit, if deemed necessary.

But anyway, that is very nice work and those fellows should be told so. You got to let those apprentices know when they are doing good. A good compliment is like fuel.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

blindside said:


> it was a shopping centre with about 50-60 shops. they all had their own mains obviously and the main switch board was at one of the carpark with everything else above it or the other end (of course)....
> 
> the white cable is 2.5mm twin and earth


TWIN & EARTH? I know from working with a gentleman from Ireland that's NM Cable.... "fer phuck's sake!"


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

the stuff up high was able to be seen, but the cables on the tray were in service corridors, so no mechanical damage was going to happen there. it wasnt in a public space, just the cables on the high tray!
thanks for the comments! 
its strange that even though its a worldwide trade, how different countries go about it.
hope you are all well,
BSIDE


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Are the cables in the pictures constructed like this?

View attachment 1205


Or something close to this?


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

John said:


> Are the cables in the pictures constructed like this?
> 
> View attachment 1205
> 
> ...


pretty much, but the earth is sheathed in green and yellow. 
our active is red and neutral is black..:thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

blindside said:


> pretty much, but the earth is sheathed in green and yellow.
> our active is red and neutral is black..:thumbsup:


You mean, you haven't went all European and adopted the brown, blue, yellow/green color scheme?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

blindside said:


> Why, whats wrong with that?
> 
> you guys use steel conduit all the time dont you???
> 
> we just put it on cable tray and tie it on! Saves a lot of time!!


Nothing's wrong with it.  I love seeing stuff like this from other countries. It seems the US/Canada are the few countries in the world that uses metal conduit for wiring systems. Most other countries use cable methods like this, don't they?


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> You mean, you haven't went all European and adopted the brown, blue, yellow/green color scheme?


no mate, thank god.

red = active
black = neutral
green & yellow = earth

sometimes we get lights or other equipment made overseas with those colours, but that's all....

BSIDE:thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Before tywraps craftsmen use to lace cables, you just don’t see it very often today. Only a few out there know a Chicago stitch from a Kansas City stitch.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

blindside said:


> long mains run in a carpark. New shopping centre....


What's the voltage on those? 230/415?


----------



## Tuckahoe Sparkplug (Oct 3, 2008)

Regardless of the materials or methodology, there's no denying the quality of the installation. I've been in this trade for a long time and I'm not far from retirement. It's good to see this quality of work from today's apprentices. :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good looking install.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Damn good looking job. It's great to know that there are still people out there that are willing to pay for a quality job like that and don't just want it to "just work".


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

i wouldnt mind learning a few things from other countries. thanks for the pics.


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

Peter D said:


> What's the voltage on those? 230/415?



everything is 240/415 in Australia...


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree it looks great!


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

John said:


> Are the cables in the pictures constructed like this?
> 
> View attachment 1205
> 
> ...


here we go mate.
took this pic today. Our 2.5mm twin & earth....
Staple cable of Aussie sparkies...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

blindside said:


> here we go mate.
> took this pic today. Our 2.5mm twin & earth....
> Staple cable of Aussie sparkies...


That earth looks undersized... :whistling2:


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That earth looks undersized... :whistling2:


well its not, and its standard here mate!:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

blindside said:


> everything is 240/415 in Australia...



Must be quite a bang if you cut through a live cable with your linesman pliers, or whatever you call them down under.


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Must be quite a bang if you cut through a live cable with your linesman pliers, or whatever you call them down under.



yeh, but there are safety switches (rcd's) so you only blow a hole in your pliers! no damage to anything else! haha

do you have volt sticks there??? I'm sure you do. Like a pen thing, you touch the cables with and it lights up if they are live or not???

usually its demolition guys that cut live cables, not sparkies! i found that out the hard way when i lent one them my good pliers and they came back with a hole in them!!

hope you are all well up there!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

blindside said:


> yeh, but there are safety switches so you only blow a hole in your pliers! no damage to anything else! haha
> 
> do you have volt sticks there??? I'm sure you do. Like a pen thing, you touch the cables with and it lights up if they are live or not???
> 
> ...


Yeah, we have volt ticks here. Sometimes you forget to use them though, and you end up with stripping holes in your pliers. :whistling2:


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, we have volt ticks here. Sometimes you forget to use them though, and you end up with stripping holes in your pliers. :whistling2:


haha, yeh they are about that size too! :thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

blindside said:


> Our 2.5mm twin & earth....
> Staple cable of Aussie sparkies...


Who does the majority of work over there?

Lots of immigrant types do the labor is it mostly Australians?

How is the pay? How many weeks a year? How many hours a week?
How many hours a day?

Too many electricians in the trade or not enough?

Where's the perpetual labor shortage, overtime jobs?


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Who does the majority of work over there?
> Electricians and the apprentices
> 
> Lots of immigrant types do the labor is it mostly Australians?
> ...


bside


----------

